# go! Natural?



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello there. Alot of people here on the forum have expressed the gassiness that their pup experiences on the Orijen product line. Each and every dog is unique and different and finding a food can at times seem like a daunting task. I'm surious why you switched from the Blue Buffalo? I switched my now 10 1/2 month old pup from puppy food to adult food at 3 1/2 months. You will also find varying opinions on the proper age to change them from puppy food to adult food. The puppy food I had been feeding Maggie had corn in it, which to me seems like a filler food and many pups have corn allergies. If I were you, I'd go easy on the transition of foods. It may be trial and error for awhile, but I wouldn't want to mix Orijen with the Go Natural and then add the Kirkland that you already have on hand. A good way to transition food(the way I learned), is to to add 1/4 a portion of the new food the first week with 3/4 of the food she is used to. The second week 1/2 and 1/2, followed by the third week 3/4 of the new, 1/4 old and then the fourth week you should be on the newly transitioned food completely. As for the Go Natural, it gets high ratings and I have looked into it, but for me a bit pricy. They also make a grain-free the Now brand by Petcurian, which actually looked really good in comparison of the two. Hope you are able to make a transition to a food that works for your pup, your wallet and is available in your area.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

The Orijen Large Puppy has 40% protein in it.
Have you considered the Acana Large Puppy which has 33% protein?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryley's Dad said:


> The Orijen Large Puppy has 40% protein in it.
> Have you considered the Acana Large Puppy which has 33% protein?


When i was in the midst of switching Joeys food, i attempted to put Joey on Acana lrg breed puppy and he was throwing up, diarrhoea, and really lethargic. So we switched him off of that and i tried Fromm lg breed puppy gold. Thats whats been working amazing for us. He poops twice a day, not as stinky, and i know its good for him. I dont know about kirkland. But we sell Go! at my work and its fairly good. Its got all the right stuff, but i dont know if i would switch him to an adult food at just 3 months... Joeys 6months and hes gunna be getting puppy for probably another 6 months. I also read that you just switched cold turkey to Orijen which is probably whats causing all the issues. Even changing cold turkey to a regular food would cause some issues, but a high quality food like Orijen or Acana or even Fromm is defiantly going to do some harm. Deffinatly do it alot more slowly especially because he is so young. When i switched Joeys food any of the times, it went over the span of almost three weeks.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Abby said:


> Chopin switched from Blue Buffalo puppy to Orijen puppy about a week ago, and has been having really soft stools since and even diarrhea. Also, they stink sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad I literally gag :yuck:
> They stunk before, but not as bad. I was on the phone with the breeder today and she said that Orijen is too much protein (she had suggested switching to adult food now, at 3 and a half months) and suggested go! Natural instead. She said feeding too much protein is like giving sugar to a baby, they'll be super hyper. I did notice Chopin getting really energetic lately, usually he's pooped after his walks and now he's still a firecracker, but maybe that's just this puppy stage. Anyways, does anyone feed go! Natural, or had such problems with Orijen? We're almost out of Orijen, so I'll be switching foods soon. Also, I bought a giant bad of Kirkland Lamb and Rice adult, should I start feeding it to him now? I was thinking of going half adult half puppy. Thanks.
> 
> Here's the stuff I might feed him:
> ...



IMO there is no need to keep switching foods, and it's actually not good for the dog to switch over and over. If you plan to feed him Kirkland brand food as an adult, just go ahead and feed him the Kirkland brand puppy food. It's a decent food with good ingredients.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

That sounds like a TON of switching in a very small amount of time. The transition should be very gradual, over the span of at LEAST a week, but probably more like 2-3 weeks. I'm also curious why you switched him off of Blue Buffalo if it was working for him, or why you'd put him on Go! when you're planning on feeding him Kirkland, eventually...?? If that's the food you want him on in the long run, then why not just start switching him to that now?


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I don't know if we plan on feeding kirkland, my mom was just at costco the other day and bought a huge bag cuz it's cheap and I mentioned that it's got pretty good ingredients, but it's the adult formula, so we'll have to wait and see.
The reason I switched off BB is because Chopin wasn't really eating it anymore. For the first few days, he snarfed it down but when he realized he didn't have his litter mates to compete with, he'd eat really slowly, or not at all, so we started adding BBW canned food. Finally, we just decided to switch kibbles. 
Ok, so yesteday, we bought the Fromm 15lb whitefish and potato, because I've heard so many members here say such good things about it. I'm curious do the weird triangle shaped kibbles serve a particular purpose? He'll have his first Fromm meal later today, I already fed him a handful last night and his poop already firmed up this morning!! Instead of 1 poop in the morning and then walking around really weird for another 5 minutes and then having diarrhea, he just pooped once, consistent and pretty firm-didn't stick to the grass! I've never been so happy about poop!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Fromm is super great. When Joeys around 13 or 14 months im going to put him onto the duck and potato. Right now hes on the gold formula though, i also recently switched Jesse over to it and hes showing lots of signs of improvment in his fur and attitude. and teeth!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think the shape of the kibble serves any particular purpose. One thing to keep in mind with the Whitefish & Potato is that it's Fromm's low calorie food. You'll want to figure out how many cups of food that Chopin will have to eat when he's on the Fromm since it will be different than the Orijen. Blue Buffalo Longetivity Puppy is 365 kcal/cup. Orijen Puppy is 480 kcal/cup. Fromm Whitefish & Potato is 325 kcal/cup. If you were feeding, for example, 2 cups of Orijen Puppy a day, you would need to feed about 3 cups of Whitefish & Potato. If you were feeding 2 cups a day of the Blue Buffalo, you would feed about 2 1/4 cups a day of Whitefish & Potato.


----------

